# Miranda (CH Magic's I Believe In The Magic)



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I just wanted to post this since this it is the only time that Miranda will be in the counts. For the months from January 1st to April 30th. Miranda is the number 10 Maltese in the US in the Breed points. She is the number 6 bitch. There are a lot of girls out there competing! And she is the number 17 in All Breed points. It is a whole new game for me to learn. 
Here is the link to Showsight Magazine Statisics: http://www.dmcg.com/CurrentBreed.asp Clink on toys, go to Maltese and then click on GO and it will come up.

I am Specialing Jolinda (Magic's Follow Me To The Magic) for awhile. Just to see what happens. She was at the Oklahoma Toy Show this past weekend. She lost on Saturday and won on Sunday. It will take awhile for her to get into the count. The next posting will be in June. 
Thanks for all the support.

Tina


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS :cheer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Tina - that's GREAT!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow Tina that sounds really exciting. Of course, I know very little about showing and points, but it sure sounds like Miranda is something really special. Congratulations and much good luck.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow Tina that sounds really exciting. Of course, I know very little about showing and points, but it sure sounds like Miranda is something really special. Congratulations and much good luck.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Very, very nice work! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is great!!! Congratulations!!! I know you are so proud of her~~~~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tina I'm so excited for you, everytime you post I always have to check out your web site.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

arty: Congratulations!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Way to go Tina!! :chili: :rochard:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!

Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Tina. Miranda is beautiful.
xoxox


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!
Congratulations from Bob and Marsha


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Tina...Well Done :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Tina!!! I am very happy for you :aktion033:


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations...you must be very proud. :aktion033: 

I'm glad that your time, devotion, and commitment are paying off. :thumbsup: 

She's a beautiful girl! :wub:


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Tina @ May 18 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778136


> I just wanted to post this since this it is the only time that Miranda will be in the counts. For the months from January 1st to April 30th. Miranda is the number 10 Maltese in the US in the Breed points. She is the number 6 bitch. There are a lot of girls out there competing! And she is the number 17 in All Breed points. It is a whole new game for me to learn.
> Here is the link to Showsight Magazine Statisics: http://www.dmcg.com/CurrentBreed.asp Clink on toys, go to Maltese and then click on GO and it will come up.
> 
> I am Specialing Jolinda (Magic's Follow Me To The Magic) for awhile. Just to see what happens. She was at the Oklahoma Toy Show this past weekend. She lost on Saturday and won on Sunday. It will take awhile for her to get into the count. The next posting will be in June.
> ...



Tina,
Let me congratulate you on your girl and her wins. :woohoo2: Greg does a very nice job.

Since you are new to the specials ring, I was not sure what you meant by #17 All Breed. I do know that, according to the standings,as of 3-31-09 you are #10 Maltese :clap: :clap: :clap: with 21 breed points.
Currently, In the toy group standings, there is not a Maltese in the top 20 (Tonia's girl is currently #22). In the all breed points the 20th position is held by a German Shepard with 6 BIS, 14 group 1's, and a total of 9,437 All Breed points.
I know this can all be very confusing. I remember back when I specialed my Cruiser (way back when) and how very exciting it was for me to owner-handle him to #5 but "I" only lasted 1/2 year :biggrin: .........lots of work and lots and lots :new_shocked: of money and ended up pulling him out of the specials ring. But I do remember how confusing it all was for me.

Anyway, here is a link to the Current Standings http://www.dmcg.com/pubs/statisticsIntro.htm 

Hope this helps


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats Tina & Miranda. :aktion033:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON YOUR GIRL!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I had looked at this link today and I understood this was as of 4/30/09. I saw Tina's Miranda as #10 Maltese and Tonia's Gabby (My Krystal's 1/2 sister) as #1 Maltese.

I am so happy for Tina! Congratulations! Miranda is a beautiful girl.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Congrats!!
Wishing all the best!! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ May 19 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778524


> QUOTE (Tina @ May 18 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778136





> I just wanted to post this since this it is the only time that Miranda will be in the counts. For the months from January 1st to April 30th. Miranda is the number 10 Maltese in the US in the Breed points. She is the number 6 bitch. There are a lot of girls out there competing! And she is the number 17 in All Breed points. It is a whole new game for me to learn.
> Here is the link to Showsight Magazine Statisics: http://www.dmcg.com/CurrentBreed.asp Clink on toys, go to Maltese and then click on GO and it will come up.
> 
> I am Specialing Jolinda (Magic's Follow Me To The Magic) for awhile. Just to see what happens. She was at the Oklahoma Toy Show this past weekend. She lost on Saturday and won on Sunday. It will take awhile for her to get into the count. The next posting will be in June.
> ...





Tina,
Let me congratulate you on your girl and her wins. :woohoo2: Greg does a very nice job.

Since you are new to the specials ring, I was not sure what you meant by #17 All Breed. I do know that, according to the standings,as of 3-31-09 you are #10 Maltese :clap: :clap: :clap: with 21 breed points.
Currently, In the toy group standings, there is not a Maltese in the top 20 (Tonia's girl is currently #22). In the all breed points the 20th position is held by a German Shepard with 6 BIS, 14 group 1's, and a total of 9,437 All Breed points.
I know this can all be very confusing. I remember back when I specialed my Cruiser (way back when) and how very exciting it was for me to owner-handle him to #5 but "I" only lasted 1/2 year :biggrin: .........lots of work and lots and lots :new_shocked: of money and ended up pulling him out of the specials ring. But I do remember how confusing it all was for me.

Anyway, here is a link to the Current Standings http://www.dmcg.com/pubs/statisticsIntro.htm 

Hope this helps
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sharon, 
Thank you.
*All Breed* according to the Canine Chronicle is the Maltese who have won BIS, Group Wins and BOB for *their* breed. She is number 17. http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/...lay.php?cat=507 This is for Jan 1st to April 30th, 2009. 
I wouldn't have said anything if I didn't have it in writing. I know it can be very confusing. Showsight shows the *ALL BREED *"group rankings" as all the 7 groups of dogs combined. And, then breaks it down into the individual groups ie, toys, herding, etc.........
*Canine Chronicle Statisics* breaks it down into the individual breeds ie, Maltese, Affenpinchers, ect..........
Then you have the AKC statistics which you have to pay for, where everyone gets their results.

When you look in the magazine itself, it is posted as ShowSight Magazine Top 20, ALL BREEDS, then lists the top 20 dogs in the USA. Those dogs who have won the most BIS and Group 1 wins.
Then it breaks it down into the individual groups, ie sporting, hounds, ect......... Then it breaks it down into the individual breeds of each of the 7 groups for those who have won BIS, Group Wins and BOB. Then it breaks it down one more time into the individual breeds. It shows how many Maltese you have defeated. 
It seems like they interchange those terms, which makes it difficult to keep it straight. 

I remember you having Cruiser out there. It is not easy Specialing a dog, I know. Greg is a known handler and I am very happy with how he is representing her. And don't I know about the money. :smheat: I feel it is time to move up into the "other" part of the competition. 

And thank you for your advice. It is much appreciated.

Tina


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you SM members for your support. It is much appreciated. :ThankYou: Your the best.

Tina :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats, Tina!!!

You must be very proud of your girl!! :sHa_banana:


----------

